# Sailing with a baby?



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a boy due in October, and would like to hear any thoughts you might have about sailing with a baby in the family -- eg., kids love boats, it just didn't work for you, etc., as I've also got the boat-buying bug.

Thanks.


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

anthony, ck out 
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/43170-baby-board.html


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

My youngest (now 20) was born when I had a Catalina 25 that we used for weekends at the lake. Before he was mobile, there were no problems, but once he was starting to walk, he had to be watched constantly or tied down. This was a real chore, plus he was always falling and hurting himself because of the uneven footing and general instability of a boat.

This was the year before I retired from the Air Force. Our plans were to sell the boat the following year to cut expenses while I found a new job. He made using the boat too hard and we sold it early.

In my opinion, infants on a boat are OK, but toddlers are a lot of trouble, plus it is dangerous for them. This may be better on a larger boat, but the same issues exist.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Agree with Herb -- Infants can be managed, but toddler stage is most difficult. Once kids reach pre-school age and are steady on their feet, they are pretty easy and adapt well.

Here's another thread that really hashed this out from a lot of different perspectives:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruis...ejackets-wee-one-issues-not-looking-good.html


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Just finishing up 10+ days with our 18 month old. She did fine and loves the boat. Be smart and you'll be fine.

Her life jacket is on when we are moving and we don't vary from that rule. She put in two 70nm days and was a rock star about it. If you are a trooper they most likely will be too.

Things we've learned:

#1 You don't need to over do it with toys. For the entire trip we brought just a canvas tote with toys and books. Her favorite toy of the trip became my diving mask..

#2 Make up a bed in the salon so you can see them napping from the cockpit. It also puts them low in the boat for less rocking.

#3 Install a 12V fan that is loud or buy a white noise CD. Boats have lots of startling sudden noises that wake kids and white noise WORKS!

#4 We brought a Playschool "strap to a chair" high chair that folds up. When feeding her under way it sat on a cooler in the cockpit on top of carpet grip pad. She could wear her life jacket while in the plastic booster chair and mom fed her from the companion way. We called it her drive up window and it worked very well.

#5 Considering she only learned to walk about six weeks ago we were worried. Don't let the negative types fool you toddlers do very well on a boat if you let them and are not Helicoptor parents hovering over them and never letting go. You need to be close but they also need to explore on their own, within reason, to gain confidence.

She mostly balanced on the cockpit floor while under way and only fell once that solicited even a cry and that was because she slipped on "frogger" her stuffed animal. The trip moved her walking & balance ahead dramatically. The minute we got on dry land she learned to run. She has not fallen down once on dry land since going on the boat for 10 days. Over all I find boat balancing a huge training and confidence booster. When it got rough she thought it was a game and laughed and laughed as the boat moved from side to side and up and down..

Eating Breakfast On The Hook:


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Might want to visit this blog about a couple who live on a boat with their young son.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

halekai36 said:


> #5 Considering she only learned to walk about six weeks ago we were worried. Don't let the negative types fool you toddlers do very well on a boat if you let them and are not Helicoptor parents hovering over them and never letting go. You need to be close but they also need to explore on their own, within reason, to gain confidence.


Halekai,

Glad that tripped worked out well for you. But a truism many new parents, including myself, are sometimes slow to learn is that not all situational and parenting experience translates. Kids and parents alike have vastly disparate abilities and temperaments, what works for one family may be a disaster for another.

Sometimes sweeping statements like "Don't let the negative types fool you toddlers do very well on a boat" are not always universally true. In any event, we had 3 toddlers simultaneously, which ends up being quite a bit more work and stress than a singleton. I'll stand by my earlier statement that the toddler stage was the most difficult -- whether on the boat or off. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was born in the summer and cruising 4 weeks later. My son was born in April, sailing in July and doing a week long Catalina Island cruise in September. Now he is 2.5 and very agile on the boat. He is used to life jackets and knows that he must wear one when on deck. He just learned how to climb in and out of the dingy, I am not real happy about that! I am not an overprotective parent. No netting on the lifelines, no tethers, no foam padding. I think worrying about it would take all the fun out of sailing. I did take some basic precautions. I put up my lee cloths, moved everything sharp, caustic, or flammable out of reach. I made sure I was up to date with M.O.B. procedures and also worked through plans and procedures for any unexpected events up to abandoning ship. My first aid kit was updated with liquid medications and the ditch kit got an extra space blanket and vacuum sealed fleece PJ's. Get a really good fitting life jacket with a handle sewn on it. Have a boathook handy. By far the worst thing about cruising with baby/toddlers is poopy diapers. Changing them in a seaway is no fun, and there is no place on the boat where the smell won't leak out. It really does boil down to attitude. I have met parents that were scared to have their three year old on the boat at dock and never took them out (how sad is that?). I have also met parents and kids who were making real bluewater passages.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

JohnRPollard said:


> Halekai,
> 
> Glad that tripped worked out well for you. But a truism many new parents, including myself, are sometimes slow to learn is that not all situational and parenting experience translates. Kids and parents alike have vastly disparate abilities and temperaments, what works for one family may be a disaster for another.
> 
> Sometimes sweeping statements like "Don't let the negative types fool you toddlers do very well on a boat" are not always universally true. In any event, we had 3 toddlers simultaneously, which ends up being quite a bit more work and stress than a singleton. I'll stand by my earlier statement that the toddler stage was the most difficult -- whether on the boat or off. Your mileage may vary.


Couldn't agree more John and that comment was made more at non-boaties than boaties.

We've had many, many toddlers on board and every time it's with a helicopter guest the kids are totally miserable. Once my buddy Eric brought his son sailing and Nolan had an absolute blast. The next time his wife came and had Nolan in a strangle hold all day long, I swear he was turning blue at one point, and he was absolutely and utterly miserable and hated every second of it. Keep in mind this was the same kid less than four weeks apart but once with a laid back father and once with a "helicopter" mom.. From our experience, with young ones on board, we have yet to see smothering kids on a boat work out for the better.

For the last four months we have had our non-boating "helicopter" friends trying to literally talking us out of bringing our daughter sailing for 10 days due to all the catastrophic events that would happen to her. That is what I meant by the "negative" types not boaters with kids...


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

halekai36 said:


> Couldn't agree more John and that comment was made more at non-boaties than boaties.
> 
> We've had many, many toddlers on board and every time it's with a helicopter guest the kids are totally miserable. Once my buddy Eric brought his son sailing and Nolan had an absolute blast. The next time his wife came and had Nolan in a strangle hold all day long, I swear he was turning blue at one point, and he was absolutely and utterly miserable and hated every second of it. Keep in mind this was the same kid less than four weeks apart but once with a laid back father and once with a "helicopter" mom.. From our experience, with young ones on board, we have yet to see smothering kids on a boat work out for the better.
> 
> For the last four months we have had our non-boating "helicopter" friends trying to literally talking us out of bringing our daughter sailing for 10 days due to all the catastrophic events that would happen to her. That is what I meant by the "negative" types not boaters with kids...


Halekai,

Ahh, thanks for the clarification -- thought you were suggesting something else. And I should clarify that my comments above were not intended to rain on anyone's parade either -- only to urge folks to have realistic expectations. Kids do adapt, it's just that at some stages it's easier than others - just like on land.

As for "helicopter" parents -- we know the type!!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Our kids have been sailing with us as early as 2 months old, primarily because both kids were born in winter  

PM me if you have some specific ?'s


----------



## KB7EWA (Aug 29, 2008)

Each of my kids have been able to do something unusual at early ages. My oldest (now 7) was doing class 2 whitewater in the raft at 3 months, my son (5) went flying in grampa's homebuilt airplane at 12 months (even upside down) and now my 15 month old is sailing with us. If you read through all the posts in the various threads the common themes are easy to pick out. Use common sense, be wary but don't over do it and keep them in pfd's when out of the cabin. We just went out on our first overnighter with all three in tow and they loved it. Actually less stress then rafting..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The day my daughter's cord fell off, she was not only out on th eboat but swimming on the water. Now, three years later it is next to impossible to keep her off of it, wether in the whaler or on the sailboat. Definately doable, but every kid is different. Do I think about everything I do on the boat different when my daughter is one the boat? Yes, and probably for the better. Does she have fun? Yes. Definately true about helicopter parents. Kids adapt and will have fun. It seems every time my daughter and I get in the car together, the first thing out of her mouth is,"Daddy are we going to the boat?" That should say enough!


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

KB7EWA said:


> Each of my kids have been able to do something unusual at early ages. My oldest (now 7) was doing class 2 whitewater in the raft at 3 months, my son (5) went flying in grampa's homebuilt airplane at 12 months (even upside down) and now my 15 month old is sailing with us. If you read through all the posts in the various threads the common themes are easy to pick out. Use common sense, be wary but don't over do it and keep them in pfd's when out of the cabin. We just went out on our first overnighter with all three in tow and they loved it. Actually less stress then rafting..


You pack two adults and three kids onto a Cal 20?


----------



## KB7EWA (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, my wife and I sit in the cockpit, the older two ride in the bow pulpit and watch for driftwood and the youngest wanders around the cabin. To camp we put a cushion between the lateral berths for the baby and the kids sleep up front.


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

Groovy. Must be cozy! I'm looking at a Catalina 25, port and starboard setees -- kinda wish it were a dinette setup, but with the ironing board^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^Htable folded up it seems as though I can get someone to put together some sort of plywood filler with hinged legs to span the gap. Our incipient lizard can crawl around the V berth, figure I'll find some sort of netting to pen him in with.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Our son was sailing at 18 days old, his daughter at 7 days old... It's all what you make of it, a can-do attitude goes a long ways.

Leecloths on bunks low in the boat, a good set of diversions, careful attention and awareness of where they are at all times, (mostly already mentioned above) are all part of a successful recipe for cruising with kids. Agree that early toddlers can present more difficulties than most other stages (except perhaps when your teens no longer want to be confined with the old folks for weeks on end - but this too will pass) but they can be overcome.

At one point we even brought a ride on toy... our son amused himself on the cabin sole (in a small 28 footer) and also ran it up and down the docks. (I can still hear the bump-de-bump across the planking!)

The absolute best part of having sailed with your children throughout the growing up phase is when they turn around and buy their own boat, or at least carry on sailing with or without you... very gratifying.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Hal-what a cute kid!

Both our boys grew up having fun on the sailboat, the youngest is leaving for Florida on Wednesday to buy a boat and head for the Bahamas with his new wife.

John


----------



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

halekai36 said:


> Just finishing up 10+ days with our 18 month old. She did fine and loves the boat. Be smart and you'll be fine.
> 
> Her life jacket is on when we are moving and we don't vary from that rule. She put in two 70nm days and was a rock star about it. If you are a trooper they most likely will be too.
> 
> ]


We have had two children since babies on our boats, they are now 3 and 5. The one thing I would say is have the life jackets on the kids when they are on the dock or in the boat (whether moving or not). A child can sink without a life jacket.

I certainly agree with the let them explore attitude, but unless they are down below in the cabin, the life jacket should be on.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*balance will come fast..*

Balance skills will come fast and be accelerated on a boat! She's only been walking since July and did this un-assisted on the first try..!


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

There seems to be a theme here of bigger (>30 ft) boats here for kids.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

anthony11 said:


> There seems to be a theme here of bigger (>30 ft) boats here for kids.


It's not the kids who want the big space it's the personal preference of the adults. When I was young we used to cruise in an O'day mariner with two adults and three kids or mostly my dad and the two boys. When we moved up to a Cape Dory 27 we thought it was a castle! For years my wife and I have owned boats between 30 & 36 feet for just the two of us.We've now added a child to the crew and 36 is still perfect. It's more a personal preference thing than "need"...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

halekai36 said:


> Balance skills will come fast and be accelerated on a boat! She's only been walking since July and did this un-assisted on the first try..!


Hey Hale - I would climb like that for the Skyy too!!

- CD


----------



## eobpt (Oct 18, 2002)

My wife and I made the plunge this year and bought a 30' sailboat. Our daughter was 3 and half and our son was 13 months at the begining of this summer.

Our Daughter broke her elbow going down below to put her PJ's the third weekend we had the boat. Things like this can happen walking down the steps at home so we did not let it phase us and it did not slow her down for the three weeks the cast was on.

We actually used the boat more this year than we had hoped. The goal for this year was to get the kids use to and excited about going to the boat and we achieved our goal. Our rule was PFD's on any time on the dock or outside the cabin while on the boat. The one thing we made sure of is that when we went up it was about the kids. There were times that we did not go sailing we just played at the beach and hung out on the boat. We also never went out for more than 2 hours. 

The thing to remember is if you are going to truly enjoy the boat that you have to make it enjoyale for the kids. My wife and I were able to get our sailing fix by having our parents watch the kids a couple of times so we could go out. 

You will also always be able to find an excuse not to go upto your boat. It is too much trouble to pack up the family, you have yard work to do, etc. Make a point to get up on the boat and enjoy your family and the fact you are away from those distractions. You are exposing your kids to something not many families get to enjoy.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice photos Halekai... Cute kid... adorable.


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

At our car seat class this weekend I asked about babies on boats. The instructor claimed that the Coast Guard doesn't want cat seats on boats (which I've read of some people using), that a PFD must be worn at all times, and that they don't want a baby <18 lbs onboard. Comments?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

anthony11 said:


> At our car seat class this weekend I asked about babies on boats. The instructor claimed that the Coast Guard doesn't want cat seats on boats (which I've read of some people using), that a PFD must be worn at all times, and that they don't want a baby <18 lbs onboard. Comments?


Whatever. My kids was on board at 5 days old. We lived aboard shortly after that. I think their idea of a boat is a jet skii. Also, good luck finding a life jacket for an infant.

The infant stage is absolutely the easiest for all the stages. They simply stay below and eat, sleep, and poop.

- CD


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

Mustang makes an infant PFD, no?

Given the season and timing (due date 10/22 (my birthday!)) our son wouldn't likely be on a boat until he's 6-7 months old. CD, are you saying that mom would stay below with him in a sling/carrier?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

No, she went top side and held him too. We did not put him in a life jacket if she was holding him (in general). At the infant stage, we could not get a life jacket to fit right and it looks very uncomfortable. When they get a bit older, we went ahead and kept him in it regardless.

I am a BIG believer in Mustang. As you can see from all the pics of my kiddos, that is all I will buy.

Just go do what you are going to do. Be smart and intelligent about it. If there is a storm coming, she went below with Chase or/and Glen. As soon as they could fit in a small life jacket, they were in one. They HATED it at first. But if you do not waiver, you will be fine and they will get accustomed to it.

- CD


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

Were you effectively singlehanding? I can't see my wife being able to work headsail sheets while wearing the lizard.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

anthony11 said:


> Mustang makes an infant PFD, no?
> 
> Given the season and timing (due date 10/22 (my birthday!)) our son wouldn't likely be on a boat until he's 6-7 months old. CD, are you saying that mom would stay below with him in a sling/carrier?


Our granddaughter was born 11/24 last year, and was aboard her parent's boat for a sunday race Dec 1st... exactly 1 week old.

She's just 10 months (today, actually) and now there is a pfd that fits her, one good thing these days; child pfds have come a LONG way since our childhood. She has quite a few hours on board already, including a week long cruise this past summer.

Don't fret too much, just go out and do it!


----------



## Undine (Jan 26, 2008)

The one that scares me are the people who carry their babies down the dock in a car seat. Those things weigh a ton! If the adult were to trip and drop the car seat the baby would be on the bottom, 30 to 80 ft. down, murky lake with a trashy bottom. 

Our grand kids were on board as infants for day sails. They were carried to the boat wearing an infant PFD.

We always take enough adults along to have someone on kid watch.


----------



## raisin56 (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a friend that grew up on sailboats, his dad would bundle him up and put him in a basket down in the bottom of the boat when he was only months old. Boy is he a great sailor now (in his 20's). Personally I think lead makes a better ballast.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Undine said:


> The one that scares me are the people who carry their babies down the dock in a car seat. Those things weigh a ton! If the adult were to trip and drop the car seat the baby would be on the bottom, 30 to 80 ft. down, murky lake with a trashy bottom.


Good point on the car seats... most aren't designed to float, and while they may be handy on the boat for containing an infant, they're definitely a danger on the dock.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

anthony11 said:


> Were you effectively singlehanding? I can't see my wife being able to work headsail sheets while wearing the lizard.


Absolutely. Learn to single (both of you). Very important!!!! Because if you are always top side drinking a beer and enjoying the sites while she is down changing diapers, you won't own the sailboat for long!!

- CD


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

Cruisingdad said:


> Absolutely. Learn to single (both of you). Very important!!!! Because if you are always top side drinking a beer and enjoying the sites while she is down changing diapers, you won't own the sailboat for long!!


I'm comfortable enough singlehanding if I can lash the tiller and reach the sheets from the cockpit. Having the family onboard, though, also means that they're potentially in the way. No beer drinking for me, though it's unlikely that she'll be doing anything substantial on a boat in the forseeable future -- currently not even comfortable holding a tiller course in 0 wind.


----------



## sasfish (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi just to tell you what we do. Are child was born 5 years ago and moved aboard at two days old. We where in Queensland Australia at the time. He stayed with us for the next three years sailing and play on the beach. NEVER TAKE YOUR EYES OFF THEM and you will be right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I mounted a baby car seat the cockpit ( under the doger) it worked great when there young and your comming in to a marina or tricky bit of navigation. Its hard to watch them and hard bits around. The baby cribe was bolted to the v-birth bulkhead and we used padding on the sides. We did leave the front hatch open onice and he got wet . We netted the boat and tied the netting from the safety lines down to the bullwork and made jack lines that stayed thight up on the cabin. When we moved from yacht to shore we just waited till one of us was stable in the tender then we pasted him down. We fitted him in a homemade life jacket and he wore it till it fell off. hope this has helped.

cruisingdad said a mouth full. Aman Mate


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Our 14 month old loves being on our Cat22, HATES his PFD and has absolutely benefited from "sea legs".

We use an old Fisher Price swing picked up at a yard sale. It is very light weight, strong and we just loop the rope hangers over the boom when not under sail. 

The single handed approach works for us so far - I sail for the most part and my wife "relaxes" with the first mate ;-) The first few times were a little tricky but now we have a pretty good routine - my advice would be to keep the trips very simple at the start and enjoy!

chromatrope.com/HJ_coldspringharbo_01.jpg


----------



## rtwfamily (Oct 12, 2008)

we lost our one year old overboard the other day, but we knew it was bound to happen and kind of let it happen. we had sales down and drifting in a calm lake. I was working with my wife on some stuff and she had been kind of helicopter hovering over both our kids. girl3 boy1. I told her to let him "experiment" and he did. I had him back in the boat in under 3 seconds and he has been much more cautious every since, but the biggest impact/lesson was on our three year old duaghter who had been giving us problems about her PFD. We don't have problems with her anymore and she has actually become the pfd police when mommy and daddy "forget" to put theirs on.


----------

